# Tenacity/Rain Proof



## airgas1998

I spot sprayed some yesterday and of course after about 3hrs it rained. not much but enough to wet everything. I was going to try another round, but don't want to fry my lawn. am I ok? what is the typical duration period before rain/watering can be applied with no issues?


----------



## mooch91

I would hold off on reapplying for a week or two. I find, especially with surfactants and spreader/stickers with the product, that you may get more herbicide activity than you think after the rain. I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Green

3 hours is fine. Not ideal, but generally fine for Tenacity, assuming a NIS was used. It should have about 75% effectiveness, maybe more. Give it two weeks if at all possible.

Ideally you'd want 4-6 hours. 12 is probably even better.

If it was humid, uptake will be faster. Even a light mist/drizzle for an hour might enhance uptake without washing it off.


----------

